# How will you handle it???



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

How will you handle it when SHTF or TEOTWAWKI comes and family, friends, and neighbors show up? 

I have tried to stay below the radar and not advertise my preparations while at the same time encouraging my friends and family to prepare. I am sure that once something happens, people will show up expecting me to save them. I am trying to figure out how to handle it. I thought about putting in a bunk house to shelter some but I do not have the resources to feed everyone. 

I'm interested to hear what others think or are planning.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Welp, I have 10 or 12 tube tents.. emergency blankets, some tarps.. fishing kits.. water sterilization tabs... water bottles(old 2 ltr juice bottles washed, sterilized and drained) dried milk.. lemonade mix, tang mix, firestarters... cable saws, mess kits, 1/2 lb and 1 lb pks of beans and rice etc to trade with them. If they wanna do some work around here for us, I'll pay them with that stuff (or whatever we are growing in the garden during the season,) which-by then- will be worth a fortune. If they wanna fish to feed themselves or their families, I'll help them with line and hooks (kits I have made up ahead of time and stored in my "barter box"es). If they wanna trade fish with me.. (or hunt meat and trade it) - for beans, rice,or whatever, I'd be happy to do that. We would both benefit. If they get pushy- the relationship is DONE and perhaps- so are they- depending on how pushy they get.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I have thought and prayed about this for a long time...still am.

This I do know...it is just dh and I here...we can't guard the 3 years of supplies/food alone...however, would I really trust a stranger to help guard what I have sacrificed for for more than two years to store/achieve?? And I mean sacrifice---we have really done without to save and store what we have.
Hell, no, I can't trust a stranger. 

Saying that, then the old christian mantra 'what would Jesus do' sets in and after that realization, who am I to choose who to feed?? what right do I have to even try to be the 'loaf and fishies' guru??
In God's eyes, the welfare mama with 6 kids being fed and clothed with our tax dollars living better than most is no different from the single mom working two jobs to provide a roof over her child's heads and struggling to clothe herself.
There is no answer...or at least I don't have it.

What bothers me more than anything is of the other 9 houses on this street---I know of none preparing..one is drug addicts, one is never home(dine out), therefore no food I'm sure, one is quite wealthy w. pensions, one refuses to store and live check to check on SS and pension.......


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

I've thought about this a lot and still haven't come up with an answer. I have warned my family and friends of the need to stock pile food and I plan on telling them to take a hike when they come begging. That may be easier said than done. The thought of people I love starving is not one I can easily abide.I have literally tons of storage food, a big garden and live stock. I also have all of my immediate family on board. The problem is when you start passing out food to your extended family and friends there will be no end. Each of those will have extended family and friends some of which may be the type who will try and take what you have by force. I think the government will eventually bring truck loads of rations in similar to what they do in third world countries. If they don't I couldn't possibly do more than starve my own family and prolong their fate a couple of weeks. :dunno:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

This is something we have been praying over for quite some time. We are both very active in charity work now and it will be so difficult to turn that off when the balloon goes up. Right now my plan is to help as many in our immediate family that are willing to help with all the work that will be required. I have tried to get them on board with prepping but no success. Others, I just don't know, maybe some garden work or wood spitting for food???? We are not so well stocked we can just give away supplies. We just have to believe God will lead us in the right direction.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I have only a few immediate family (outside of my own small children) members, 10 actually. Mom, brother, sister with 4 kids, MIL, BIL and his wife. My mom would take in my sister and her 4 kids before they would come here. My mom has food on the hoof and a little food set aside. It would not go far for 6 people. I don't think my MIL, BIL, and his wife would come here. All are within a half days walking distance except my sister. Family is 12 miles away, sister is over 20 miles in a bad neighborhood and she has very poor health...think can barely walk to her own car. 
Friends...more like acquaintance...I don't have any true friends that I would sacrifice one of my kids meals for. I have a cousin with 2 kids and a DH that I would do what I could for but they would pull their own weight with out complaint. They are an hour and a half drive away and are city people, not sure they would come here. But, if they did I would give them one of my kid's rooms and the kids could double up. 
Otherwise it would be evaluated on a case by case basis.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I have no freaking idea. This comes down to what kind of scenario you envision. I live in the DC burbs, so if something really bad happens, I'll be lucky to be alive. We dont plan to leave the area for 9 years when my girl (future wife, its complicated) retires. If her daughter leaves the area before that, we will get out of dodge sooner, out west somewhere? Leave the country altogether is my preference. Montana? Couple of priorites: No earthquake zones, floodplains, or anywhere near or east of jellystone. I am envisioning a relatively slow decline in our economy, not a massive overnight crash.
I have a couple of issues. Noone listens to me. My girl thinks prepping is a good idea, but since I'm pretty lazy, I dont do, or know much about doing housework/upkeep. My upbringing didnt allow for that, so I was never exposed to it. I am actually happiest doing manual labor that requires no thought, like hauling bricks, even though its not so good for my back and knees. When I really get into it, she thinks Im nuts and will actually get mad at me because I cant/wont do the 'normal' things that the man does around the house. Another story...
Almost everyone I talk to about drastic changes thinks Im nuts. My father thinks the idea of our downfall is ludicrous. If I cant talk about it to the 2 people I care about most, Im left with my one (fellow) tin foil hat wearin buddy.
Our friends who live at my only option as a BOL will welcome us with open arms. They live in a 'house down by the river' where we have our camper, and we spend all holiday weekends. Our problem is, noone owns the property, its on a campground. I have tried to get us to buy it, but my girl doesnt want to. I am pretty sure the owner wouldnt come near it if SHTF, but still. Its in a floodplain. 
Rule number one of life: Dont build your house on a floodplain. There is a 100% chance of it flooding. If one lives in a floodplain, they have assumedly taken into account that there is a distinct possibility that they may lose everything they have. I am sorry to seem so heartless, but if you build your house on a fault line, whos fault is it when its destroyed by an earthquake?

Back to the question. If everyone thinks Im nuts, how can I help them out? Obviously I will take care of my dad, I would starve myself before him. I would also have to take into account all of the people my girl would want to help if they came a beggin, which might be a lot. Shes a bleedin heart type. Opposites attract, I guess.
My instinct is to say "I would help noone but my immediate family". I would not want to help a stranger. Boy, I hope noone else feels this way. I will do for myself and my family. If you cant read the writing on the wall, then tough noogies. Its easy for me to say this now, but when it comes down to it, would I really be this way? I doubt it. But if we end up in a situation where we are holed up in our house, and the world is going to hell around us, well then you shouldve thought about that before you bought your new car or bigscreen tv.
I will handle it the best way I can. Protecting me and my own.


----------



## Cassie_13 (Dec 3, 2010)

*hmmmm*



Centraltn said:


> Welp, I have 10 or 12 tube tents.. emergency blankets, some tarps.. fishing kits.. water sterilization tabs... water bottles(old 2 ltr juice bottles washed, sterilized and drained) dried milk.. lemonade mix, tang mix, firestarters... cable saws, mess kits, 1/2 lb and 1 lb pks of beans and rice etc to trade with them. If they wanna do some work around here for us, I'll pay them with that stuff (or whatever we are growing in the garden during the season,) which-by then- will be worth a fortune. If they wanna fish to feed themselves or their families, I'll help them with line and hooks (kits I have made up ahead of time and stored in my "barter box"es). If they wanna trade fish with me.. (or hunt meat and trade it) - for beans, rice,or whatever, I'd be happy to do that. We would both benefit. If they get pushy- the relationship is DONE and perhaps- so are they- depending on how pushy they get.


THIS is the approach I would RATHER have, but I am not too sure I would trust even my family in this sort of situation. I think *I* would be better prepared and adapted to this life should something drastic happen that it would be easier for me to move on, but I would damn sure not WANT to do so...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Get some animal feed (wheat, corn, oats, barley, etc.) for the "masses." If you tell the feed stores you want pure grains with no additives they'll have it or can get it. Be sure that when you apportion it out they see that it is animal feed. You'll know it's safe for human consumption but you'll quickly find out who is hungry and grateful for the food and who is just mooching. Have some instructions on hand for how to use it (grinding grain with rocks, making hoe-cakes and other simple foods from raw grain, etc.) Give them a one-day supply and direct them on down the road.

If they turn you down, let them starve. If they're grateful for the help watch them a bit and see if they're worth bringing into your inner circle.

If _*ANYONE*_ wants to use the "what would Jesus do" plea with me they'd better have been a Christian for a long time before then. Even then I'll probably hand them a fish and some bread and tell them to pray and pass it out.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We've leaned on the kids to store some extra food, both at their homes and at our place, since we're the bug-out location for them. Some have contributed by buying food for us to add to the general storage, like large bags of sugar and cans of coffee, and some have packed up plastic crates with beans, rice, sugar, and other things, marked their name on it, and stored it here. An unmarried son simply gives us money from time to time to buy food storage on his behalf. Some have done nothing.

The key part of our survival, though, doesn't depend on what we've put away to get us through a short-term SHTF or for a transition time for a major SHTF. Beyond that it depends on growing grains, fruits, and vegetables on our land, foraging, hunting, and fishing. Everyone will have a role in helping with that. I guess whoever shows up will also be put to work, and more workers mean more can be produced and processed, so hopefully it'll even out in the end. 

"Hand-outs" is a word that won't exist here. Like JayJay said above, we've sacrificed and done without in order to be ready for whatever happens. The hard thing for me is going to be sharing equally with the kids that have blown us off and gone merrily on their way while some of their siblings have made the effort. (We have 7 kids, spouses for 6, and 7 grandkids)


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Mixed feelings. I've one surviving brother and his son. Both are workers, excellent with tools and building and would not ask if there were an alternative. The sil-no way! The daughters and their so, and good friends. "Welcome, we sure can use your help. What have you to contribute---?" The two grand children- if I don't open the door wide grandma will have me out on the road. Water and firewood we're good, , almost everyone we know is a gun person. Veggies and medicine are concerns.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Saying that, then the old christian mantra 'what would Jesus do' sets in and after that realization, who am I to choose who to feed?? what right do I have to even try to be the 'loaf and fishies' guru??
> In God's eyes, the welfare mama with 6 kids being fed and clothed with our tax dollars living better than most is no different from the single mom working two jobs to provide a roof over her child's heads and struggling to clothe herself.


Scripture is clear, we are to take care of our own house first. 
"But if any provide not for his own, and specially for those of his own house, he hath denied the faith, and is worse than an infidel". 1 Timothy 5:8

God loves both of the single moms but He does, in fact, see a difference. It would be wrong of us to risk our ability to provide for our own in order to give to others without clear instruction from God to do so.

Even during the famine in Egypt, God did not instruct Joseph to give the food away. Genesis 41:56 "And the famine was over all the face of the earth: And Joseph opened all the storehouses, and *sold* unto the Egyptians; and the famine waxed sore in the land of Egypt".

Proverbs 6: 6-15 "Go to the ant, thou sluggard; consider her ways, and be wise. Which having no guide, overseer, or ruler, Provideth her meat in the summer, and gathereth her food in the harvest. How long wilt thou sleep, O sluggard? When wilt thou arise out of thy sleep? Yet a little sleep, a little slumber, a little folding of the hands to sleep. So shall thy poverty come as one that travelleth, and thy want as an armed man. A naughty person, a wicked man, walketh with a froward mouth. He winketh with his eyes, he speaketh with his feet, he teacheth with his fingers; Frowardness is in his heart, he deviseth mischief continually; he soweth discord. Therefore shall his calamity come suddenly; suddenly shall he be broken without remedy".

No where does it say that if you ignore this proverb, don't worry about it God will instruct others to give you what they have stored.

Hosea 4:6 "My people are destroyed for lack of knowledge: because you have rejected knowledge, I will also reject you, that you shall be no priest to me: seeing you have forgotten the law of your God, I will also forget your children".

It is God's will that everyone abides by His Word, however He knows that's not going to happen. There are consequences for not abiding & some will pay with their lives & the lives of their children.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks tsrwivey...that helps in so many ways...and when it is all said and done and the time of hunger and hardship is here...when those not prepared start praying and questioning our religious doctrine...I will simply quote:
"Don't ask God to guide your footsteps if you ain't gonna use your feet"...too little, too late...you watched the same news, read the same predictions, shopped at the same stores where prices increased every week---

I said over and over ---Glen Beck had it right when he stated *it is our duty as christians to warn, to alert, and advise to store food and supplies. We then have done all we can for it is then in their court, so to speak.*


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Kejmec, are the people you are talking to receptive to prepping?

I'm hoping it doesn't happen, I don't share my prepping with a lot of people, but if I do I through in the disclaimer "Don't come knocking on my door, haha, but no really don't.".


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

It is just the mutt and I at home, family and relatives a long, long, long way away. A few close friends who know what I am doing and have no plans of their own. None have been to my place and I have told none my address. Yeah, yeah, how close can they be then? That’s another story but suffice to say I’ve been through having friends over and now prefer to be left alone at home. Anyway, co-workers are not a problem. They think I am some sort or wild conspiracy theory nut who is armed and they are all scared of guns (and conspiracy theory nuts too).

That leaves it to strangers (the wandering hoards of zombies) and neighbors. Depending on the SHTF situation I would be willing to share with neighbors for security and help. Zombies no.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Advising others to prepare can be a two-edged sword. On one hand, you want them to get ready for any number of situations, but what usually happens is either: 
A) You're over-reacting - a loose nut - conspiracy theorist - etc...
or
B) They now know that you are probably prepping and they know where to find you - phone book?

What we say today may be very different from what we do if it happens. I want to bug in - but it might be in our best interest to bug out. They won't know where you went w/ your stuff.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Rules*

The rules

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have already written the rules for when sociaty's rules no longer exist.

I have prepaired to feed my wife, children and grand children here at my home.

They can come here to live and eat when they can no longer sustain themselves at their own homes, ( about a mile away ).

I will not give them rations to take home, they must live here to eat here.

They have not prepaired for thier selves and think I am just "gloom and doom" when I try to talk to them.

I already know what would happen to their food if I gave it to them to take home.

I don't have enough to feed all their friends and neighbors so I won't be giveing them provisions to take home.

Once they have moved in here, I will ration the supplys to make them last as long as possable and to insure that we lose enough weight as not to appear too prosperous.

They will have to share in all chores and activitys to sustain the famiely group, (including guard duty, and forrageing expiditions)

If any member of my famiely is approached by a hungry friend or stranger and want's to give them food, they will only be allowed to offer them a single meal at a time, ( their own meal). The same rule will apply to me.

If I give someone a meal, I can only do this if I am willing to forgo eating one of my own meals.

If my best friend shows up , I would feed him with the rest of my famiely and when he asked why I wasn't eating, I would explain that the only way I could feed him a meal, was to give him one of my own meals. I would explain that I had the right to give up my own food but not the famiely group's food.

If he wanted to stay and starve me, how good of a friend is he really ?

A hungry child, we might adopt but only if the famiely group was willing to rotate giving up a meal on a continueing basis.

Survival in tough times will require tough rules. I am prepaired to survive only to keep my children and grand children alive.

I don't think that is selfish or immoral !


----------



## Kai22 (Apr 30, 2011)

We have very little family nearby - my mom, DH's parents, and his two adult brothers. DH is handling the talking to them about prepping. He's told them that they need to be prepared and that if they give him a little money each month he will be happy to order supplies for them when we order ours. He's shared catalogs from Emergency Essentials. Basically, he said they need to prepare themselves because we planned for two ... but, we're also ordering a couple extra 50 lb sacks of oatmeal, etc to help them out. As to how we'll handles it when SHTF, I don't know. It's a scary thought. 

As for friends nearby - only one other like-minded family knows we are prepping. It happened by accident - I was watching their chickens when they were out of town, and the UPS showed up with boxes and boxes of emergency supplies. It opened the door for sharing a small amount of info. Mainly I wanted to know where they ordered from... 

BillM, I like your rules.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Sharing...*

* An interesting word.. to share is a good thing but who with, how, when are the sticky parts... We share in here among ourselves.. we share good ideas, we share a lot...too much sometimes like what we have how much we have.. I'm the worse ! We / I openly talk about our weapons, ammo, food, where we live kinda...

Anybody can find anybody with a bit of information... so there is a time to share and a time to shut up..

As for feeding our non prepping family and friends I guess it's something only each of us can answer or deal with when the time comes but remember , we pick our friends not our families.. and frankly we usually do a better job of picking friends , and in fact we usually know a lot more about our friends then we do family...

I will have to look at it on a case by case basis , BUT the Lady of the Manor will shoot me if I let a hungry child go past the gate..not that I would but....

Best try to plan for helping those who will work and help out..there is no such thing as having enough help...*


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Get some animal feed (wheat, corn, oats, barley, etc.) for the "masses." Be sure that when you apportion it out they see that it is animal feed. You'll quickly find out who is hungry and grateful for the food and who is just mooching.
> 
> If they turn you down, let them starve. If they're grateful for the help watch them a bit and see if they're worth bringing into your inner circle.


^^^THIS^^^
is EXCELLENT advice!


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> Scripture is clear, we are to take care of our own house first.
> "But if any provide not for his own, and specially for those of his own house, he hath denied the faith, and is worse than an infidel". 1 Timothy 5:8
> 
> God loves both of the single moms but He does, in fact, see a difference. It would be wrong of us to risk our ability to provide for our own in order to give to others without clear instruction from God to do so.
> ...


Jesus would provide food for every one, but we aren't Jesus and can't feed the masses with a loaf of bread.

Thanks tsrwivey for a great post, those passages make it clear what the bible says on the subject.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

*+1 Amen!*



tsrwivey said:


> Scripture is clear, we are to take care of our own house first.
> "But if any provide not for his own, and specially for those of his own house, he hath denied the faith, and is worse than an infidel". 1 Timothy 5:8
> 
> God loves both of the single moms but He does, in fact, see a difference. It would be wrong of us to risk our ability to provide for our own in order to give to others without clear instruction from God to do so.
> ...


I couldn't agree more. Just as history tells us the Jews who listened to Jesus' warnings and fled Judea when they saw the signs approaching all survived, those who didn't perished, some starved others were slain by the sword. The principle of reaping and sewing is just as valid today as it was when the Bible was being written.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Guess I'm lucky to a point. Don't have a lot of family, at least close enough to worry about. My kids are 400 miles and 2400 miles away from me. Ex moved away, GF has no family to speak of. My mom is about it and that's a no brainer.

I prepped for 6 people for 2 yrs at this point is supplies, etc. I have big garden, fruit trees and minor livestock. My retreat cabin can sleep 4 ok, 6 if need be. 4-6 people that will work at it should have a good chance to get thru and live at a less than modern click. 

We are blessed with a long growing season here and mild winters. Lots of wildlife. 

Friends need not apply. I've preached for years. I'm the crazy one. So be it.

Jimmy


----------



## phliesweb (May 20, 2011)

*Keep surviving*

Depending on the type of SHTF or the way TEOTWAWKI will come There are a few ways things will go. Of course you will have those who will act as if they had no idea it was possible and they may be aimlessly wandering and scavaging because they never had a plan to begin with. They can be a dangerous brand of people. In that, I mean some will be extremely desperate and will stop at nothing to survive. There will be entire families of people roaming and starving. There will no doubt be marauders grouping together taking advantage of weaker indivduals.
You will have military personal who have been trained to handle anything and are prepared to do what is necessary to get through. They will be skilled to defend themselves and armed. They will all have been called in to try and contain whatever semblance of society there was left when the scenerio began. As well, they also have families and understand they have to try and look to their own wellfare. There are many of us who will have prepared a place to hole up through the worst of calamity, with stock piles of food and medicine clothing and other basic needed items. Providing food and shelter for those people you did not plan for may be disasterous. In no way, do I advocate shutting out my fellow human being to die. We must consider how we will want to live. This question is above all. Who do we try to help aside from ourselves? Security will be at a premium. Looting and crime will go exponential. Things can easily turn to kill or be killed especially if you have been stockpiling food and other things no one else may have anymore. Will we want to save those around us for the betterment of ourselves? Do you have children? They would need more than us to carry on later in life. I believe we want to really see that for what it is. I think most of us want to have a little piece of community when we try to rebuild.
Many people will come in need. which raises a moral dilema, when do we stop helping the needy to ensure our survival? I could not turn anyone away. I wouldn't take it personally if someone else thought of their family's survival over me. I myself am a single male American with a good strong back (at the time of this post) hehe. I plan to travel light with essential gear and food. I'll try to barter where ever I go. I am a skilled carpenter, as well I was an Iron Worker building skyrises and I have alot of useful knowledge I would share. For those of us who would take me in along my travels, I would be greatful. You would not regret the choice. As a traveler through any impending calamity I plan to not burdon others with my needs if at all possible. When I find my community, I will start there and help rebuild. Thanks for reading and good luck everybody.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Those of us fortunate enough to have a good, solid place to hunker down in, and who worry about those who arrive, we should remember that some of them are nice people like phliesweb. We need to be careful who we trust, but maybe also to find out who these wanderers are.

It's a long walk from CT to MT, but if you happen by, stop a while!


----------



## phliesweb (May 20, 2011)

Thank you, for the hospitality, gypsysue. Well, that will be two of us that will have good company around the fire. I already feel that community growing. lol Anybody heard of stone soup? Good stuff. Everybody's welcome.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I have an RV hookup on my farm. I am also having a small cottage put on the property this summer. I am hoping that someone trustworthy like philesweb comes along. I am leaving it up to God to bring the right person to my property.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

kejmack said:


> I have an RV hookup on my farm. I am also having a small cottage put on the property this summer. I am hoping that someone trustworthy like philesweb comes along. I am leaving it up to God to bring the right person to my property.


kejmack, that's wonderful! I hope God drops the right person by your property!

phliesweb, I'll bite...what is Stone soup? :scratch:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

phliesweb said:


> Thank you, for the hospitality, gypsysue. Well, that will be two of us that will have good company around the fire. I already feel that community growing. lol Anybody heard of stone soup? Good stuff. Everybody's welcome.


When tshtf, and when you start that journey to Montana, stop by in Ky...I will have food for 2 for about 3 years, dh and me...if nothing bad happens and I make great veg/beef soup.....and if no electricity, and our beef is given to the needy, then I make great veg/beef broth soup!!!:congrat:

I have a feeling in this neighborhood, stone soup will remain stone soup---that was in our reader in my third grade curriculum...
Seriously, I know this street of 10 only has one prepper.:dunno:


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Youve never heard the story 'Stone Soup'?
Loved it as a kid, I still use the line on my girl when Im hungry.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

*Stone Soup*

Stone Soup is a fun story. Short version: A guy enters a village. He's starving but no one is willing to share. He sets up a big pot in the center of town, adds water and a big stone. He tells everyone he's making stone soup and it's wonderful. Curious neighbors offer him vegetables/meat/seasonings to add to the soup after he suggests that "___" would really make it better. Villagers and hungry guy end up with a big pot of soup, everyone loves it, he leaves them his magic stone, life is groovy.

(Community involvement/participation/trust needed here. It'd never happen in my village!!)


----------



## lojo216 (May 18, 2011)

BillM has the right idea. DH and I are prepared for us, our children and our grandchildren.As far as any other family, there isn't any close enough to us.

Like many others here I have tried to "feel" my neighbors out to see who else may be preparing for when SHTF. No one on my block. I have no intentions of raising an ignorant neighbor. DH and I have discussed what we would do if others asked for help if the worst was here. We agree that any help would be on the barter basis. They would have to be able to provide a service we need or something. I wouldn't expect my family to do without for a complete stranger. Personally, I believe that everyone has the same opportunities we have to watch the News on TV or read the Newspaper. If they refuse to help themselves then they have a problem.I'm not so sure these would be the people I would want to help rebuild a community anyway.

I was always told GOD HELPS THOSE THAT HELP THEMSELVES

Lori


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, the Stone Soup story is really cool! I haven't heard it before. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

Jimmy24 said:


> Guess I'm lucky to a point. Don't have a lot of family, at least close enough to worry about. My kids are 400 miles and 2400 miles away from me. Ex moved away, GF has no family to speak of. My mom is about it and that's a no brainer.
> 
> I prepped for 6 people for 2 yrs at this point is supplies, etc. I have big garden, fruit trees and minor livestock. My retreat cabin can sleep 4 ok, 6 if need be. 4-6 people that will work at it should have a good chance to get thru and live at a less than modern click.
> 
> ...


My family being on board is what makes me feel lucky. I have a small farm and with the help of my family we have stocked it with thousands of pounds of LTS food and grains.We have goats, chickens, rabbits, a calf , hogs and a pond stocked with fish. We also have a large garden. There is housing for everyone. There are five adult men two with combat experience and two with extensive hunting and shooting experience, we have about 30 weapons between us and thousands of rounds of ammo and reloading equipment for more. Two of the women are proficient with firearms. We have gardening, canning and butchering experience. I have tractors, a backhoe, garden tillers, wood stoves, standing timber, hundreds of gallons of gas, diesel and propane stored. There is no way I could have done or protected this on my own.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

Jarhead0311 said:


> My family being on board is what makes me feel lucky. I have a small farm and with the help of my family we have stocked it with thousands of pounds of LTS food and grains.We have goats, chickens, rabbits, a calf , hogs and a pond stocked with fish. We also have a large garden. There is housing for everyone. There are five adult men two with combat experience and two with extensive hunting and shooting experience, we have about 30 weapons between us and thousands of rounds of ammo and reloading equipment for more. Two of the women are proficient with firearms. We have gardening, canning and butchering experience. I have tractors, a backhoe, garden tillers, wood stoves, standing timber, hundreds of gallons of gas, diesel and propane stored. There is no way I could have done or protected this on my own.


Sounds like you've got as close to an ideal prepper family as I've ever heard of Jarhead, and place to boot. I also agree with you in saying there's no way you or anyone else could do or protect a set up like that alone.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Well.... being a bit of a hard a$$....... My side of the family are also preppers so that's not an issue. Wife and I purchased a 70+ acre BOL a little over an hour from here if things allow/warrent leaving. We also have figured her side of the family into our preps. At least the ones living close enough to get here. As far as anyone else..... They all know me and know that if the come to me for help they'd better bring supplies of their own if not they'll be turned away. By firce if need be. They also know that if they come prepared to chip in then I'll use my expertise to help keep them alive. Anyone else is out of luck.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

JayJay The Stone Soup story is just too funny. I could see it happening in some areas I've lived and traveled through too.


----------



## phliesweb (May 20, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> kejmack, that's wonderful! I hope God drops the right person by your property!
> 
> phliesweb, I'll bite...what is Stone soup? :scratch:


Gypsysue..I actually started to aswer this not seeing all the theads everyone else had added about stone soup story. anyway this was the wikiversion (Get your spoon.) 
Stone Soup 
Some travellers come to a village, carrying nothing more than an empty cooking pot. Upon their arrival, the villagers are unwilling to share any of their food stores with the hungry travellers. The travellers fill the pot with water, drop a large stone in it, and place it over a fire in the village square. One of the villagers becomes curious and asks what they are doing. The travellers answer that they are making "stone soup", which tastes wonderful, although it still needs a little bit of garnish to improve the flavor, which they are missing. The villager does not mind parting with just a little bit of carrot to help them out, so it gets added to the soup. Another villager walks by, inquiring about the pot, and the travellers again mention their stone soup which has not reached its full potential yet. The villager hands them a little bit of seasoning to help them out. More and more villagers walk by, each adding another ingredient. Finally, a delicious and nourishing pot of soup is enjoyed by all.


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

Davo45 said:


> Sounds like you've got as close to an ideal prepper family as I've ever heard of Jarhead, and place to boot. I also agree with you in saying there's no way you or anyone else could do or protect a set up like that alone.


Thanks, I truly feel blessed. I was lucky in the fact that I have always enjoyed a self sufficient lifestyle. I have been prepping my whole life without knowing it. From my time in the Marine Corps and Viet Nam to my love of hunting, reloading ,shooting, my small farm and live stock all gave me a tremendous boost up. The only thing I really had to change was the amount of food and fuel storage.


----------



## mrghostwalker (Sep 17, 2009)

I think a lot of us plan for the unexpected guests who may drop in. 
I also plan for family members who "never saw it coming".


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Mack? I only read your post and not the answers from others........I moved into the woods of Oregon eleven years ago when I knew that TSHTF was going to happen.........I live in the woods six miles from a tiny town and don't anyone around here........that way I'll know that anyone around my property is my enemy and up to no good.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Ponce said:


> I live in the woods six miles from a tiny town and don't anyone around here........that way I'll know that anyone around my property is my enemy and up to no good.


Did you mean to say you don't KNOW anyone around there?

I would not take that approach. Get to know your neighbors well. You may never know who served in a campaign overseas, who the local volunteer fire dept chief is, etc. It all OPSEC. Situational awareness first and foremost, and you can't have that unless you know who is on all sides of you.... and THEIR neighbors, too!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Did you mean to say you don't KNOW anyone around there?
> 
> I would not take that approach. Get to know your neighbors well. You may never know who served in a campaign overseas, who the local volunteer fire dept chief is, etc. It all OPSEC. Situational awareness first and foremost, and you can't have that unless you know who is on all sides of you.... and THEIR neighbors, too!


Absolutely! I like knowing who lives in our remote area, how many and what ages and gender, where they came from or how long they've been here, what their frame of mind is regarding the government, religion, even how they feel about environment and related subjects. Such things as military service and previous law enforcement experience (we have a lot of retired cops in our area...wonder why they move to the far edge of civilization here in Montana in such large numbers, after dealing with urban law enforcement for so many years...?lol)

Even if you plan to go it alone when TSHTF, it's good to know something about those around you.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

kejmack said:


> How will you handle it when SHTF or TEOTWAWKI comes and family, friends, and neighbors show up?
> 
> I have tried to stay below the radar and not advertise my preparations while at the same time encouraging my friends and family to prepare. I am sure that once something happens, people will show up expecting me to save them. I am trying to figure out how to handle it. I thought about putting in a bunk house to shelter some but I do not have the resources to feed everyone.
> 
> I'm interested to hear what others think or are planning.


I sent a letter to my dad telling what's going to happen and how I'm preparing for it. My sisters and their families will know what I'm doing too. Once everything crashes I won't be opening my door to anyone for any reason.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BillS said:


> I sent a letter to my dad telling what's going to happen and how I'm preparing for it. My sisters and their families will know what I'm doing too. Once everything crashes I won't be opening my door to anyone for any reason.


Opening doors?? How about a sign...."Still laughing??? Move on, no handouts here....don't EVEN think about knocking on this door"...!!!

Why??

First, 3 broken toes on one foot..NOT EVEN ONE person cared or even offered one meal or help with house work or laundry!!!
Then, new freezer died, and not even one neighbor did I have to help clean that mess...dh did most disposing of all that meat. But I did have to move the veggies from the little freezer and clean the little freezer while it was empty with 3 broken toes and using a walker!!
Then, the mower died, and not one person EVEN offered the use of their mower for two weeks; yes, we finally decided to buy a mower and as I was finally walking with the boot still on by that time, I mowed the yard.

I am with BillS and you'd have to live here in this rural community to understand...and hell yes, I fired my church too!!!:ignore:


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't mean to sound harsh, (and I'm about as far from being a bleeding heart liberal as one can get) But I think most of what is wrong with folks nowadays is the loss of a sense of FAMILY. Turning away family just isn't something I could sleep with. I have shared the knowledge I have, with my family and told them they are welcomed here on the farm, and that I expect them to start prepping now because I cannot buy food for them. They are contributing, even on their limited income. Daughter in law is the coupon queen and gets alot of stuff for almost nothing- repacks it and stores it. I taught her to can and she has spent the entire weekend canning beans. I guess I'm very lucky that they wish to contribute in any way that can. 

In return (though they donot know this) I am adding to our own "stash" continually- to assure there is enough for all of us and them. Brother, now living in St Pete Bch Fla, is onboard and has already stored 1260 lbs of food in our basement and is building a tiny, very basic cabin here.I willnot/cannot stand by and watch my family drift off to starve to death or worse.

BrotheriL and sister in law (who live with us here on the farm.. he manages it for Rick while Rick is working) are doing nothing. I keep hammering but still they do nothing. Now I know he can do alot of labor- but after TSHTF, there wont be as much easy labor for him to do to barter for food with. Most of it will be hard hand labor. We will, however have a huge garden.. one we are already preparing, additionally we have a HUGE variety and amt of wildlife here to hunt and I'm hoping that they will be able to get all they need from that. I will share with them, what I can.

Aside from all this- my good neighbors- closest neighbors, and we, have had long talks and they are onboard as well. One has already ordered the 'year of basics' and plans on continually adding to it. We have talked even as far as who will grow what fruit trees, who will hunt meat and barter for baked breads and items of equal value, all this to keep our diets balanced... So we are alright there.

Additionally- we can completely close this little valley off, if our security becomes menacingly threatening.

Perhaps I am all wrong, but family is all we really have in our lives that really matters.... so yes I will do my very best to take care of them atleast on some level- whether they would do the same for me or not..they wont live like kings but they wont starve or face harsh winters out there, or worse.

My barter supplies will hopefully help others who come in need of basics. I believe this is what God would want me to do, if possible- and it is possible cause I'm prepping ahead of time for it. IN those boxes arent alot of fancy stuff- just basics.. tube tents, emergency blankets, home made mess kits (out of cans), water purifying tabs, styrofoam cups, powdered milk, cocoa, lemonade, tang, kool aid, coffee, tea, boullion, hygien products like those for women as well as soap, litttle deodorants, toothbrushes, shampoos, hair brushes, combs. Rubber bands and safety pins and pocket sewing kits, 50' of cording or rope, fishing kits (50' of line- 2 leaders - 2 diff sizes hooks, a weight - a bobber). I add a little to it when I see a good deal at the dollar store. I just vacuum bagged cornmeal and flour for the barter boxes, and salt and pepper pkts. There are a thousand little things you can do like that- that wont cost a fortune. If ya have a lil dried beans left over after canning- throw it in a vac bag and toss it in a tote. When the tote is full (and it'll fill up alot faster than you'd think), tape it up, mark it clearly "Barter" and stash it. Continueing this for about 7 months now- I've gotten 5 totes filled with stuff to barter with. These are NOT, I repeat NOT giveaways. They will work for it or get none. Cut firewood, stack firewood, hoe the garden.. etc etc. I will do this as long as I possibly can. By the time it all runs out- things may be looking up. Maybe not.. I can't control that.

This is what I think God would want me to do.. in a large way for family- and in a smaller way for those in need...for strangers. Yep there might come some problems as a result of this- but I am prepared to handle that harshley if necessary. I pray it never comes to that.


----------



## Redhen2 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Great Question....*

This has been a fascinating study in thought - and as a newcomer to the page I really appreciate everyone's honesty and candor! Having been fully prepared at one time in life with the intention of sharing with anyone who would have need - (120 acre self-sufficient farm) - to starting over in town now on a postage stamp property and nothing but a grain mill so far, I see how far I have drifted in my thinking in regard to this.

In my own thinking, I guess after much thought I would say that I really have no idea what I will do. There are too many variables. I loved the idea of a hard and fast list of rules for myself - but I realized that i would probably break them regularly for situations that rend my heart.

A "What would Jesus Do" approach would not work for me either. Nothwithstanding that I have no idea what Jesus would do, since he was less than willing to work with people from time to time in regard to their need, I simply have to ask myself, "What would redhen2 do?"

I believe that the "you eat here, you work here" philosophy will come into play quite naturally for us. I can only hope that my remote kids would make it home. But cooking from scratch and living very simply is exhausting now - much more help will be needed when it's all we have to do.

But I think for now I choose to believe that I will take it as it comes, on a case by case basis. I know who thinks I'm a crackpot now. I know who thinks I'm smart, and who brings by stuff for me to can and dehydrate for my family. I'm an extremely private person, however, my children (5 at home, 4 grown and gone, one with muscular dystrophy in a wheelchair) make me a rather visible person in our tiny town. (Putting in a wook cookstove is going to freak everyone out. Oh well.)

We had a conversation around a campfire one evening about the cannibalism on the old wagon trails, and whether or not we woule indulge in such. My answer to that was "I have no idea." I have never been in anything even remotely resembling that situation. I don't know if my will to survive would surpass the "moral" factor as I percieve it now. My perception could change in such a dire situation. I've never been there. I suppose I have the same answer now.

Thank you all for sharing - I really enjoy all the food for thought!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Centraltn said:


> I don't mean to sound harsh, (and I'm about as far from being a bleeding heart liberal as one can get) But I think most of what is wrong with folks nowadays is the loss of a sense of FAMILY. Turning away family just isn't something I could sleep with. I have shared the knowledge I have, with my family and told them they are welcomed here on the farm, and that I expect them to start prepping now because I cannot buy food for them. They are contributing, even on their limited income.


I understand what your saying, but keep in mind many families are not like yours. Thieves, murderers, deadbeats, abusers, parents who abandoned their kids, etc. are all family members to someone. Just because people share DNA doesn't mean they'd realistically be able to live & work together. To the contrary, in many cases it would be suicide, not only for you but for your kids. Just a thought...


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Redhen2, that is one of the best and most honest post so far.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Between the medical bills,theiving property taxes, food and fuel increases, fencing,chic pens,garden and greenhouse supplies,septic pumping,auto repairs and other things that happen in life,we have'nt prepared for more than a couple weeks.

So let em come,they can just sit and watch us all starve.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

> I understand what your saying, but keep in mind many families are not like yours. Thieves, murderers, deadbeats, abusers, parents who abandoned their kids, etc. are all family members to someone. Just because people share DNA doesn't mean they'd realistically be able to live & work together. To the contrary, in many cases it would be suicide, not only for you but for your kids. Just a thought...


Yes tsr, I am fully aware of that. my parents and extended family weren't what youd call good people.. even responsable.. never mind parents being parents.. they were too self involved in alcohol and beating eachother... there were NO good memories.. so I DO understand that. My point is.. once a parent- always a parent no matter how grown and gone they are.. they are still your children. No you are not 'responsib;e' for them- but you can help them.
End of Rant.. sorry


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

After reading all the posts, I have decided to adjust my preparations to accommodate at least some of my family.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

*this is a tough one...*

I like redhen2's answer... and others have made good points. I have a few friends that think the same way I do, but aren't preppers that I know of. I do keep this pretty much to myself and DH (who is more indulgent than believing), so maybe they are the same way and I just don't know it! I don't have a lot stored up, but I do have tools and equipment, and am working on the farmstead setup now. Most of all, I have the kind of knowledge that will help maintain or rebuild society in the long run.

Which brings me to the tough part. I don't have a lot of family left; my three sons and their wives and children all live fairly close, but my elderly aunt and uncle live a long ways away. Hopefully their children will help them out, but if not (a possibility) they would be welcome with us if they could get here. But my husband has a huge family, most of whom are deadbeats, criminals, or just plain worthless. Thank god most of them are two thousand miles away. But if they showed up at the farm, it would be hard to turn them away. My husband is soft-hearted (or soft-headed) enough that he'd invite them right in. Our immediate family would total fifteen people which would be difficult enough to provide for; there's no way I could make it work for any more. One DIL would want to bring her family too but there's just no way. One dear DIL <sarcasm> is only getting in because she's the mother of my grandchildren. HER family can take a long walk off a short pier...The third DIL also has a large but decent family, but most live far away.

After the fan, it WILL become all about family and community. For the short term, we can hand people a bucket of grain and close the door. But not for the long term. For the long term we have to think about what will happen when things settle down and build back up again. The people who do manage to survive will remember who helped them when they needed it the most and who didn't. Sure, they had their chance to prepare, but nevertheless, they will be your neighbors in the end. Some, not all, will be pretty decent people that you will want to be part of your community. But would they want you to be part of theirs?

Remember that Joseph fed all his brothers and their families, even the ones who sold him into slavery. God sent him ahead to prepare so that he could save his family. He also saved Egypt at the same time.

So I guess that when push comes to shove, we'll probably feed anybody who wants to work. If they don't work, they get the sharp end of a stick. Except for that one DIL's parents... still workin' on that forgiveness thing....

I guess we'll find out...:dunno:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

In the Y2K scam all of our kids helped us prepare.They sent money to us to buy preps.After the scair was over they picked up their share of food,supplies.All are middle aged and live 400 to 800 miles away.

This time they are not interested in any preps.They are living like they always have.July 4th party costs hundreds of dollars.2 or 3 vacations a year cost.

I won't refuse them,but they will have to work to eat.They all live in denial,every last one of them.

We will not store up much food or supplies,it only entices zombies and others.We have a few chckens,a garden and a little stored food.Store it to save money,not to survive.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Though this thread has been going a long time I just got the chance to read it all. I just want to second what others have said -- I appreciate the attitude of many of you about preparing for others (like Joseph did for his family -- even the bad ones). I can even appreciate those that dont feel led to prepare for others.

I believe at the end of this conversation its something nobody can say for sure what they would do -- this is something we have to follow the leading of the Spirit at the time. Some of us will be lead to share, some of us wont and if both sets of us are following the leading of the Spirit we will be doing the right thing. Something to pray about then, if not now.

Christ did only what the Father told Him to do -- He and the Father were One. Christ did not end poverty or even starvation for everyone 'cause thats not what the Father told him to do. So "what would Jesus do"? Exactly what the Spirit (Christ, the Father, and Spirit being One) leads him to do. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Though this thread has been going a long time I just got the chance to read it all. I just want to second what others have said -- I appreciate the attitude of many of you about preparing for others (like Joseph did for his family -- even the bad ones). I can even appreciate those that dont feel led to prepare for others.
> 
> I believe at the end of this conversation its something nobody can say for sure what they would do -- this is something we have to follow the leading of the Spirit at the time. Some of us will be lead to share, some of us wont and if both sets of us are following the leading of the Spirit we will be doing the right thing. Something to pray about then, if not now.
> 
> Christ did only what the Father told Him to do -- He and the Father were One. Christ did not end poverty or even starvation for everyone 'cause thats not what the Father told him to do. So "what would Jesus do"? Exactly what the Spirit (Christ, the Father, and Spirit being One) leads him to do. Nothing more, nothing less.


 Only widows and orphans were to recieve help from the church,not single moms,divorced moms or those who refused to work.But back then they had fmilies to cae for them,unlike today where babies and parents are shiped off to nurseries and homes for strangers to care for them. This is no longer a good people nation,it is full of greed,violence and lacks natural affections.


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

I live about 45 min. from the "big" city where most of my non-prepping family live. I have the ablity and space, so I have stocked and planned for all to come and live.  They are family!


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Depends on the skills involved. Some in my family have them, some don't. Some have gone to the trouble to learn things needed post-fan, some haven't. Some are willing to work for results, some aren't. Some folks who aren't remotely related to me will have spot (if needed), before others who are related. I was having a conversation about this and the topic came up of "Who would you let in?" One of my first pics was a guy who is a computer security designer. There was some laughter about that, until I explained why. This guy is also a SAR-certified EMT, has done some decent prepping, is an accomplished martial artist and has a mechanical engineering degree to boot. OTOH, there is the career alcoholic who thinks that the world owes him. Guess which is related to me, and which one will get the hot end of a cold barrel if he tries to come in post-fan?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

kyhoti said:


> Depends on the skills involved. Some in my family have them, some don't. Some have gone to the trouble to learn things needed post-fan, some haven't. Some are willing to work for results, some aren't. Some folks who aren't remotely related to me will have spot (if needed), before others who are related. I was having a conversation about this and the topic came up of "Who would you let in?" One of my first pics was a guy who is a computer security designer. There was some laughter about that, until I explained why. This guy is also a SAR-certified EMT, has done some decent prepping, is an accomplished martial artist and has a mechanical engineering degree to boot. OTOH, there is the career alcoholic who thinks that the world owes him. Guess which is related to me, and which one will get the hot end of a cold barrel if he tries to come in post-fan?


LOL, sorry... I miss southern family dynamics! All my family is in AR now and I have been told we had horsetheives in our family too.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Centraltn said:


> I don't mean to sound harsh, (and I'm about as far from being a bleeding heart liberal as one can get) But I think most of what is wrong with folks nowadays is the loss of a sense of FAMILY. Turning away family just isn't something I could sleep with.


I don't have a farm. Even if I did, I doubt that I'd be able to fight off all the hungry people going after my crops, chickens, goats, cattle, etc.

I have a condo. I live there with my wife and stepson. When hyperinflation hits and the economy collapses we'll be joined by my stepson's girlfriend. We're stocking up with her in mind. We'll have a year's supply of food, water, and other supplies. If hungry people are at my door any food I give them just delays the inevitable. Any food I give them also notifies other people that we have food here. I can't take in other people without risking starvation for me and my family if order isn't restored and there's no place to buy food.

It's not that I don't care about other people. It's that ultimately I know that I can't save them all. We could take in my wife's sister if it's necessary but that's it.

I won't open the door when people knock because I don't think I could look them in the eye and say no. I also think that family and acquaintances could be dangerous people when they're hungry and desperate. It's better to not answer the door and just pretend you're not home.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

BillS said:


> I don't have a farm. Even if I did, I doubt that I'd be able to fight off all the hungry people going after my crops, chickens, goats, cattle, etc.
> 
> I have a condo. I live there with my wife and stepson. When hyperinflation hits and the economy collapses we'll be joined by my stepson's girlfriend. We're stocking up with her in mind. We'll have a year's supply of food, water, and other supplies. If hungry people are at my door any food I give them just delays the inevitable. Any food I give them also notifies other people that we have food here. I can't take in other people without risking starvation for me and my family if order isn't restored and there's no place to buy food.
> 
> ...


There is nothing untrue about what you say above and it would be worthwhile for us all to consider your words -- in some cases its is definitely not in *anyones *interests for you to share. It obviously depends on the situation.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm by myself in a single bedroom apartment in a city. Right now, I don't have more than about a 2-week supply of food. Realistically, I don't think I could take anybody in. She'd have to be *really* good-looking before I could even consider it. 

I have a brother in the Seattle area, another brother in somewhere in Arkansas, and my parents are in the St. Louis area. We're all a thousand miles or so apart, so I'm not at all worried about their coming over if SHTF (I seriously don't think they'd have the resources to, anyway).

I have a couple of acquaintances at work, definitely not friends, nobody I'd really trust.

And of course, I don't know anyone here in my apartment complex, let alone trust any of them.

For blindingly obvious reasons, I have not, and don't ever plan to, divulge my prepping to anybody, not even my family. Realistically, if the particular S hitting the fan is likely to last more than a couple of weeks, I think I'd pretty much have to bug out, only I don't really have anywhere to go. 

Just my $.02 worth.


----------

